# Horsefield tortoise sleeping lots.



## Droosie (Jul 30, 2016)

hello all, I am a new owner of a 6yr old Horsefield tortoise. 

Prior to me taking him on five weeks ago he had been kept in a rabbit cage with UV lighting and basking lamp. It didn't seem a lot of room and as I have an enclosed garden I was keen to give him freedom.

For the first week or so it was fine, he slept overnight in a wooden hut which had been in his cage and explored the garden every morning. At around 2pm he would take himself off to bed and that would be that until the next day.

After around a week he started digging a burrow under the garden path which was fine with me as I wanted him to do his own thing. So he was emerging from this in the mornings and exploring from there.

However over the past two weeks I have noted he has become much more sleepy. He isn't eating much if anything and he seems to want to hibernate. Of note it started when the very hot spell of weather occurred here in the UK, he didn't like it and as he is a Russian tortoise that is understandable. The weather has now settled into much more normal for this time of the year but he still isn't active.

Now if this is normal then that is fine and I am happy to leave him to his own devices. However I haven't seen him for over two days so this morning I literally dug him out of his burrow ...and I do mean DUG as he was quite deep under the path. I've bought him in and bathed him in lukewarm water and brought the rabbit cage indoors and popped him in there. I put the little, wooden hut in with fresh straw and he has literally just gone back to bed and I haven't seen him since. I've put on the UV light and basking lamp for him but he isn't interested. 

I just want to get things right for him as he is a lovely tortoise with lots of attitude when active....as the cats will attest. 

So ...if it's okay for him to decide to hibernate in the warmer weather then I am happy to let him, however I don't want to just ignore him if these behaviours are signs of an unhappy tort.

I am more used to Terrapins and they have been in the garden for a few weeks now and are coping well with the weather ...hot and not so hot.


----------



## dmmj (Jul 30, 2016)

You say warm and hot but could you give us an idea of what the temperatures are like? When a tortoise acts like this it is usually temperature related or illness related.


----------



## Droosie (Jul 30, 2016)

The warm weather we had was around 33 Celsius which for the UK is VERY warm. Temperatures this week are nearer a more normal 24-26 Celcius. 

His burrow is quite deep and I am wondering if it's too cool for him under the path. 
Have been talking to other Horsefield owners who say their tortoises are acting similarly but instinct is telling me something isn't right for him.


----------



## JoesMum (Jul 30, 2016)

Hello and welcome. I am in Kent and have kept my Greek, Joe, outdoors for the last 46 summers 

It has been very hot and you have to remember that the ground temperature on a sunny day is MUCH warmer than the headline weather station temperature (which is also done in the shade!)

In this type of weather, Joe's whole pattern changes. He's up early and basks as soon as the sun is in the right place for him. Sometimes that can be before 7am, typically 8-9am; if it's a cloudy start it may be later. 

As the temperature rises he will graze and drink and then, when he decides it is too hot, he heads for cover and stays there. 

He'll be under one of the denser bushes until things cool off again and then he may graze some more before heading for his bed for the night (he has a cold frame) On the hottest days we may not see him until quite late - way beyond his normal weather bedtime (typically 4-5pm)... a few summers ago he was grazing at 9pm!

In this weather, it's important your tort is well hydrated. If you don't see him drinking regularly through the day then soak him first thing every morning for a good 30 minutes in warm water in a high sided, non see-through flat bottomed bowl. 

You can also help with hydration by serving foods wet. Give them a good soaking under the tap and resist the temptation to shake them dry. Watery foods like cucumber and lettuce can help too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Jul 30, 2016)

Hmmmmm.
Welcome to the forum and thanks for coming here.
I know about Greeks, rather than Russians, but as i understand it, the different species will try to aestivate (summer version of brumation ) when it's too hot. Ensure plenty of water is available and even spray him with the garden hose. He'll soon love it. (but not at first). 
However,please check the night time temps and so on are right.


----------



## JoesMum (Jul 30, 2016)

Please understand that a tortoise cannot hibernate unless the temperature is consistently below 10C. Your tort is inactive, but not trying to hibernate.


----------



## Droosie (Jul 30, 2016)

Wow! Thank you so much for these really helpful replies. Right so he is inactive rather than hibernating so that's useful information. I will begin bathing him daily for the next week or so to see if that makes a difference. Yes I do water any pellets first and offer food like cucumber etc. 

As I say when he is active he is great and I wonder what I am worrying for. 

I am partly wondering if the change in environment has just been too great for him. However I will watch what he does over the next week or so and if I am still feeling concerned will consult a vet.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Jul 30, 2016)

Droosie said:


> Wow! Thank you so much for these really helpful replies. Right so he is inactive rather than hibernating so that's useful information. I will begin bathing him daily for the next week or so to see if that makes a difference. Yes I do water any pellets first and offer food like cucumber etc.
> 
> As I say when he is active he is great and I wonder what I am worrying for.
> 
> I am partly wondering if the change in environment has just been too great for him. However I will watch what he does over the next week or so and if I am still feeling concerned will consult a vet.


worrying is perfectly normal. That's what we all do.
Welcome to the Forum.
take it easy on the cucumber. 
We are not (most of us) vets, so please do consult a qualified herp vet if it becomes necessary.
Ordinary vets are next to useless.(for reptiles).


----------



## JoesMum (Jul 30, 2016)

Unless we have a completely amazing summer, I am expecting to start to see Joe slow down late August/early September. 

That's not hibernating, but it is the start of the slow down; it's simply that days will noticeably be starting to shorten and the nights will be cooler and his appetite starts to decrease. 

I then have to make sure he keeps going and keeps his weight up until he does hibernate in late November/early December. It can be tricky if we have an awful autumn. 

You may find this helpful 
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/outdoor-accommodation-in-a-colder-uk-climate.140866/

I would advise that you weigh your tort weekly at roughly the same time of day each time you do it (for consistency) You should see your tort maintain a stable weight or gain weight. If the weight starts to drop off, get your tort to a good reptile vet. (Where are you? We may be able to recommend one)

It might be worth taking a fresh poop sample to the vet to get it checked for worms.


----------



## Droosie (Jul 30, 2016)

Many thanks all, I am in Essex. 

And thanks for the tip about weighing as I hadn't considered that. Can do it easily though so will weigh him tomorrow to get a baseline.


----------



## JoesMum (Jul 30, 2016)

I should also have said early on that Horsfields naturally spend a lot of time underground in the wild. It is their way of coping with the extremes of weather in their home range. The behaviour of yours is not unusual. Greeks like my Joe don't do it unless it's very cold. 

My vet is very good in Maidstone, Kent. Reachable by you if the worst comes to the worst. 

The Tortoise Table lists two in Essex (see here) but I cannot answer for those they list... their Kent ones include mine. 

The Tortoise Table has a handy plant database where you can look up plants that grow around you and those you can buy for suitability to feed. 
http://thetortoisetable.org.uk/site/plant_database_14.asp

Have you seen the TFO Care Guide for your Horsfield (aka Russian)?
It's written by a species expert working hard to correct the outdated information supplied by many pet stores and, sadly, some vets and breeders too. 
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/russian-tortoise-care-sheet.80698/


----------



## Big Charlie (Jul 30, 2016)

Good for you to rescue this tortoise from less than ideal conditions and want to provide him with the best home possible.


----------



## Big Charlie (Jul 30, 2016)

JoesMum said:


> Hello and welcome. I am in Kent and have kept my Greek, Joe, outdoors for the last 46 summers
> 
> It has been very hot and you have to remember that the ground temperature on a sunny day is MUCH warmer than the headline weather station temperature (which is also done in the shade!)
> 
> ...


I've seen Charlie come out and wander around at 2 am!


----------



## Droosie (Jul 31, 2016)

Right so I now have a plan.

Weigh today to get a baseline and repeat weekly at the same time of day.
Soak for 30 mins in lukewarm water.
Offer food (which he probably won't eat).

Must admit I am reluctant to release him back into the garden until I can see he is eating and pooping (not yet seen him poop at all). 

A vet nearby specialises in exotics and reptiles and particularly tortoises so have that as a back up if needed. 

Just popped his basking light on.


----------



## JoesMum (Jul 31, 2016)

If the mornings are cooler, I start Joe under a basking lamp. It just seems to help getting him going.


----------



## Droosie (Jul 31, 2016)

Being told elsewhere about aestivation and that this could be entirely normal for my tort. Let's hope so. 

He is still asleep/inactive at the moment but will weigh him in a bit.


----------



## JoesMum (Jul 31, 2016)

Droosie said:


> Being told elsewhere about aestivation and that this could be entirely normal for my tort. Let's hope so.
> 
> He is still asleep/inactive at the moment but will weigh him in a bit.


I am not subtle about it. I don't wait for Joe to emerge. I pull him out in the morning if he's not up and weigh, soak, and stick him under the basking lamp as needed. 

Don't give your tort choices in this. To get him eating, you need to get him going in the morning.


----------



## Lyn W (Jul 31, 2016)

Hi and welcome, sounds like your tort has a much better home now.
Make sure he gets a variety of fresh food from the caresheet, they do get sick of the same things - my leopard is very fickle with his food and likes a change. www.thetortoisetable.org.uk will help you find tort safe foods.
There is little nutritional value in cucumber and it can have a laxative effect so I only use it when Lola is a bit constipated, and not all lettuces are good for torts either but the caresheet will help with that
I also sprinkle a small pinch of calcium powder on the food a couple of times a week and have a cuttlefish bone available (as for birds but with the metal/plastic cage clips removed) you could just scrape a pinch of that over his food, but if my tort fancies a nibble it is there for him and helps keep his beak trimmed. Keep an eye on his burrow when it rains if he is out there to make sure it doesn't flood and make sure your boundaries are safe so he can't do a great escape!
Hope he settles down soon.


----------

